# Asus OC Tools für Windows XP



## Chrissi (18. April 2015)

*Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

Hallo,

ich suche nach den Asus OC Tools für Z97 Mainboards, die auf Windows XP laufen.

Also MemTweakIt, Tubo V und dafür dann auch einen Management Engine Treiber.
Net Framwork für Windows XP findet man ja einfach auf der MS Homepage.

Auf der Asus Homepage findet man unter Win XP leider nix mehr bei Z97 Mainboards. Auch bei Z87 siehts düster aus.


----------



## minicoopers (18. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

Damit sollte es klappen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maxmem und Turbo V kannst du den Download von Win7 nutzen


----------



## Chrissi (18. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

Was muss ich denn mit dem Ordner machen zum Installieren? Irgendwie ist da keine Datei drin, die man installieren kann 

Turbo V gibts gar nicht für das Maximus VII Gene 
Motherboards | MAXIMUS VII GENE | ASUS Global

Aber beim OC Camp war das doch auf den Rechnern drauf. Grade mal nen Version von nem anderen Mainboard probiert. Die geht nicht.
Ahh, grade gefunden. Sogar von Roman selbst hochgeladen  
TurboV Core for Z97 | Overclocking.Guide


----------



## minicoopers (18. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

Den MEI musst du über den Gerätemanager installieren


----------



## Chrissi (19. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

Bei welchem Gerät denn im Geräte Manager?
Mit Management Engine steht da leider nix.


----------



## minicoopers (19. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

So viel drürfte dir ja nicht fehlen
Meine das heißt irgendwas mit pci....

Mach mal nen Screenshot vom Gerätemanager dann kann ich es dir genau sagen


----------



## Chrissi (19. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

Danke, das mit dem PCI Ding hat geklappt. Danach hats zwar mein Windows zerschossen, aber das war wohl eher wegen dem RAM.


----------



## VanBudd (28. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

weis einer von euch welches Bios roman verwendet hat? er hat doch gesagt er hätte ein modifiziertes benutzt

und was für windows versionen nehmt ihr her?


----------



## minicoopers (28. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

Das Bios war auf allen Boards unterschiedlich, da die von einem anderen Event kamen.


----------



## crimsonbull (29. April 2015)

*AW: Asus OC Tools für Windows XP*

Habe das neueste BIOS drübergeflasht, das alte habe ich beim Versuch meine PSC zu übertakten zerschossen 
Zumindest was den Speicher anbetrifft scheint es weniger zickig zu sein, die ständigen 00 und Hänger beim reboot sind so gut wie weg.


----------

